# Leopard Gecko Hatchling Help



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Long time no post. However, I was hoping to get some help with one of my new leo hatchlings. This guy hatched about 2 weeks ago and all of a sudden one of his eyes looks wierd. It is kind of permanantly squinted and looks like it has something stuck in it or maybe an infection?? I have a very fine sand substrate that my other leos are fine with, and he has been fine until about yesterday. I'm not sure if there is something I could do or not and just wanted to see everyone's opinion. Ill try and get pics up ASAP. Thanks in advance


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Just wanted to throw in a couple things -

His eye almost looks crusted over, although the crust is kinda clear

His eye is almost completly shut and stays that way now

For some reason he has come out of his shelter and has been hanging out in the open since this stuff appeared

Lastly, I tried to snap pics but I cant get him out of the tank yet (I'm afraid he'll jump) and with the stupid autofocus I can't snap a clear shot. It's a real nice camera I just suck with it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If it looks bad the best thing you can do is take it to a vet. We cant really help you if it has an infection or something. Also remove the sand. I would also suggest findign soem leo forum as dont want to direct peopel away fro mthis site, but this site is dedicated to p's so you most likley woulndt get an answer very quickly if ever. I would look for local vets if its bad. A ver would be able to give you some cream or something, but the visit may cost a bit. One of my vet visits cost me 80$ for my bearded dragon, but that included some tests and vaccine liek stuff so if you just get basic things it could be under 50$ if you find a reasonable vet.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

It's definatly sand in the eye.


----------

